# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Hλιακός Θερμοσίφωνας - παραφλού, πού?

## jomor

Καλημέρα. Ανοίγω ένα thread γιά δύο προβλήματα με το ίδιο σύμπτωμα: Εχουμε δύο ηλιακούς που και οι δύο δεν ζεσταίνουν καθόλου νερό τον χειμώνα. 

1η περίπτωση: Είναι με παραφλού, ηλικίας 8-9 χρόνων και δεν έχει συμπληρωθεί παραφλού ποτέ. Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου θα μου πείτε, σύμφωνοι. Απλά θέλω μια επιβεβαίωση μην έκανα καμιά βλακεία. Συμπλήρωσα παραφλού από μια βαλβίδα που έχει στην κορυφή του καζανιού. Την ξεβίδωσα, χωνάκι, και συμπλήρωσα καμιά 300ml. Το έβαλα στο σωστό κύκλωμα ή θα δούμε το νερό να τρέχει μπλέ ?? Επισυνάπτω φωτο..

2η περίπτωση: Ηλιακός παλιάς τεχνολογίας χωρίς παραφλού, ηλικίας 20+. Τον χειμώνα το νερό ειναι πιο κρυο από το απόλυτο μηδέν. Σήμερα που ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα, παρατήρησα ότι στις 11 η ώρα το πρωί οι συλλέκτες είναι ακόμα στην σκιά! (δευτερη φωτό). Ωραίος ο εγκαταστάτης, να σκεφτείτε ότι ήταν ο πρώτος θερμοσίφωνας που τοποθετησαμε στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας και μπορούσε να τον βάλει όπου ήθελε. Χωρος σήμερα δεν υπάρχει σε άλλο σημείο, οπότε σκεφτόμουν να τον άλλαζα εφόσον είναι προπολεμικός και να βάλω έναν νέας τεχνολογίας και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούσε να γίνει μια κατασκευή και να σηκωθεί ψηλότερα ώστε να μην πεφτει σε σκιά τον χειμώνα. Ειναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο, το αναλαμβάνουν όσοι εμπορεύονται ηλιακούς? Εχει κανείς εμπειρία στο θέμα? ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DIATHERM

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια!!
1η περιπτωση: το παραφλου το εβαλες σωστα εκει ειναι το κλειστο κυκλωμα του αντιψυκτικου υγρου...οποτε τωρα τσεκαρεις να δεις εαν ζεσταινει καλυτερα ο ηλιακος.. εαν οχι καλο θα ηταν να το εβγαζες ολο το αντιψυκτικο να ξεπλυνεις το κλειστο κυκλομα και να ξαναπροσθσεις την σωστη ποσοτητα του παραφλου( στην πρωτη φοτο βλεπω τον σωληνα που ενονει τα πανελ με το μποιλερ να ειναι τεντομενος πολυ κοιταξε τον μην εχει τσακισει ο σωληνας και δεν κυκλοφορει το παραφλου)

2η περιπτωση: και ψηλοτερα να τον σηκωσεις  δεν θα αλλαξει σημαντικα η σκιαση που εχουν τα πανελ μπροστα...
εχεις πολυ σκιαση απο τι προερχεται αυτη η σκιαση...? ( τειχος?)
δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα σε αυτους τους ηλιακους... εκτος και αν του αλλαξεις την θεση που ειναι ωστε να τον βαλεις σε σωστο προσανατολισμο  και να αποφυγεις την σκιαση

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα διαφωνησω! στην πρωτη φωτο αυτο που φαινεται ειναι το ανακουφιστικο για την πιεση. αρα ειναι το κυκλωμα του νερου που ζεσταινει και οχι το κλειστο κυκλωμα του αντιψυκτικου. 
στην δευτερη φωτο εγω θα ελεγα οτι μπορει καποιος σιδερας η αλουμινας να σου κανει μια κατασκευη για να σηκωθει 1 μετρο. το θεμα ειναι ποσο θα σου παρει. και πες μας τι βρισκεται μπροστα εκει που υπαρχει η σκιαση.

----------


## DIATHERM

Συγνωμη αλλα που το βασιζεις αυτο που ειπες.....? 
αυτη εκει η βαλβιδα εξαερωσης ειναι για το κλειστο κυκλωμα του παραφλου
το ανοιχτο κυλωμα του νερου για καταναλωση εχει ασφαληστικο στην γραμμη του κρυου νερου στην εισοδο...
εχεις ασχοληθει καθολου με ηλιακους....? 
 και 1 μετρο που λες οτι να σηκωσει της βασεις του ηλιακου, καλυτερο θα ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου αφου αν ειναι να μπει μεσα σε μια τετοια διαδικασια να τον εβαζε σε ενα καλυτερο σημειο με καλυτερο προσανατολισμο... εαν υπαρχει χωρος βεβαια

----------


## jomor

Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει αλλου χωρος. Μπροστα εναι αλλο κτιριο και τον χειμωνα που ο ηλιος εχει χαμηλη τροχια η σκιαση ειναι εντονη. Υπαρχει χωρος ομως στο πλατος, δεν ξερω αν εβαζα τριπλο πανελ αν υπο σκια τον χειμωνα θα καναμε δουλεια.. αν σηκωθει 1.5μ θα εναι Οκ οπως το εβλεπα

Οσο για το παραφλου στον 1ο θερμοσιφωνα αυριο που θα ειναι συννεφια θα δειξει..

----------


## DIATHERM

τσεκαρε την σωληνα που σου ειπα ισως εχει τσακισει και δεν περναει καλα το παραφλου....
οταν εβαλες το παραφλου  ηρθε μεχρι πανω τα χειλια...?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

300ml παραφλού λίγο δεν είναι? ... μια φορά που χρειάστηκε να βάλω 1,5 λίτρο έβαλα ... και πέρα από την συμπλήρωση του παραφλού αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε εντάξει ... θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις και τόσο νερό όσο να φουλάρει μέχρι την τάπα και να περιμένεις για λίγο ακόμη μήπως ξανακατεβεί και να συμπληρώσεις και πάλι μέχρι να μην κατεβαίνει στάθμη.

για την "σκιά" μια περίπτωση είναι να πάνε πιο πίσω ... αλλά εκεί θα κερδίσεις 1 ώρα παραπάνω . Οι μαστόροι για να κάνουν τέτοια μεταλλική κατασκευή ώστε να το σηκώσεις μέχρι και το ύψος του δώματος που φαίνεται στην φωτό , θα σου τινάξουν την "σκιά σου" ...
Μπορείς να φτιάξεις μόνος σου 2 (Γ) γάμμα σίδερα και να τα ακουμπήσεις στο πλάι στο δώμα μέχρι και την σκεπή και δυο οριζόντια σίδερα για να ενωθούν τα 2 (Γ) και το άλλο οριζόντιο σίδερο να βιδωθεί γερά στο πλάι του δώματος . και τα 2 πόδια της κατασκευής βίδωμα στο πάτωμα 
Επίσης τα πάνελ τα περίμενα πιο μαύρα και σκουρόχρωμα με ματ μαύρο .... για να τραβάνε καλύτερα .. σαν γκρί μου φαίνονται περισσότερο.

----------


## jomor

> 300ml παραφλού λίγο δεν είναι? ... μια φορά που χρειάστηκε να βάλω 1,5 λίτρο έβαλα ... και πέρα από την συμπλήρωση του παραφλού αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε εντάξει ... θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις και τόσο νερό όσο να φουλάρει μέχρι την τάπα και να περιμένεις για λίγο ακόμη μήπως ξανακατεβεί και να συμπληρώσεις και πάλι μέχρι να μην κατεβαίνει στάθμη.
> 
> για την "σκιά" μια περίπτωση είναι να πάνε πιο πίσω ... αλλά εκεί θα κερδίσεις 1 ώρα παραπάνω . Οι μαστόροι για να κάνουν τέτοια μεταλλική κατασκευή ώστε να το σηκώσεις μέχρι και το ύψος του δώματος που φαίνεται στην φωτό , θα σου τινάξουν την "σκιά σου" ...
> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις μόνος σου 2 (Γ) γάμμα σίδερα και να τα ακουμπήσεις στο πλάι στο δώμα μέχρι και την σκεπή και δυο οριζόντια σίδερα για να ενωθούν τα 2 (Γ) και το άλλο οριζόντιο σίδερο να βιδωθεί γερά στο πλάι του δώματος . και τα 2 πόδια της κατασκευής βίδωμα στο πάτωμα 
> Επίσης τα πάνελ τα περίμενα πιο μαύρα και σκουρόχρωμα με ματ μαύρο .... για να τραβάνε καλύτερα .. σαν γκρί μου φαίνονται περισσότερο.




το 300ml μην το δένετε, το ειπα υπολογίζοντας με το μάτι, έβαλα από ένα μπιτονάκι στο μέγεθος αυτών που έχουν απιονισμένο νερο (μίγμα παραφλού με απιονισμένο νερό που μου ειχε φτιάξει ο μηχανικός για να συμπληρώνω στο αυτοκίνητο αν χρειαστεί - απο τα παραφλού που θελουν αραίωση). Είχε περίπου το 1/3 από το μπιτονάκι και έβαλα πάνω από το μισό της ποσότητας αυτής. Δεν ξέρω πόσα λίτρα έιναι το μπιτονάκι για να υπολογίσω ακριβώς, anyway..  

Το δώμα είναι χτισμένο με άλφαμπλόκ και δεν είναι για να κρατήσει βάρη... καλή ιδέα πάντως έτσι όπως το θέτεις..  Τα πάνελ είναι όντως λίγο γκρι.. ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι παλιός και δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.. γι αυτό σκεφτόμουν να έπαιρνα έναν καινούργιο με όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια και επίστρωση τιτανίου κτλ από τους μοντέρνους που έχουν απόδοση υπο σκιά.. αλλά άν μπορουσα να αποφύγω και την σκιά ακόμα καλύτερα.. αλλά hi-tech θερμοσίφωνας, μεταλλικές κατασκευές.. θα ξεφύγει πολύ το κόστος ρε γμτ..

----------


## DIATHERM

Φυλε πετρο να συμπληρωσο κατι πανω σε  αυτο που πολυ σωστα ειπες για το γεμισμα τωρα για 300ml που εβαλε τι νερο να βαλεις,  ουτε ενα μπουκαλακι του νερου το μικρο παραφλου δεν εβαλε...
κατι αλλο που θα του προτεινα εαν δεν εβλεπε καμια ιδαιτερη αλλαγη στην λειτουργια του ηλιακου
θα ηταν να βγαλει απο μεσα ολο το παραφλου που εχει.. αλλα και να ξεπλυνει το κυκλωμα προσθετοντας νερο απο πανω...
δεν μπορεις να φαντασεις τι μαυριλα βγαζει....
εγω το εχω κανει σε ηλιακο και μετα ηταν κομπλε...
 τωρα για τον αλλο ηλιακο  για 1,5 ,μετρο υψος που λετε να το σηκωσετε εγω δεν θα το εκανα..
γιατι ειναι ψηλα και με τον αερα δεν ξερεις καμια φορα εδω ξεκουμπονουν τα πανελ απο τα αυτια που ειναι ποιασμενα
και δευτερον εαν τα κανουν τα σιδερα αυτα μαστοροι θα σου παρουν αρκετα!!

----------


## jomor

> τσεκαρε την σωληνα που σου ειπα ισως εχει τσακισει και δεν περναει καλα το παραφλου....
> οταν εβαλες το παραφλου  ηρθε μεχρι πανω τα χειλια...?


ναι γέμισε μέχρι πάνω, μάλιστα περίμενα μπας και βγει αέρας, τον χτύπησα και λίγο και μετά τάπωσα. Τον σωλήνα θα τον ελέγξω. Για να καταλάβω, το παραφλού είναι στις σωληνώσεις που ειναι μέσα στα πάνελ και το κύκλωμα περνάει και μέσα από το καζάνι και ζεσταινει το νερό? Για να αδειασω πχ αν χρειαστεί όλο το παραφλού, θα πρέπει να ανοίξω την βάνα που ειναι στο κάτω μερος του πανελ (και να ξεταπώσω την βαλβίδα στην κορυφή του καζανιού προφανώς) ?

----------


## jomor

> τωρα για τον αλλο ηλιακο  για 1,5 ,μετρο υψος που λετε να το σηκωσετε εγω δεν θα το εκανα..
> γιατι ειναι ψηλα και με τον αερα δεν ξερεις καμια φορα εδω ξεκουμπονουν τα πανελ απο τα αυτια που ειναι ποιασμενα
> και δευτερον εαν τα κανουν τα σιδερα αυτα μαστοροι θα σου παρουν αρκετα!!


σίγουρα θα πρέπει να είναι πολυ στιβαρή κατασκευή.... μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα λοιπόν να έβαζα όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια πάνελ κι ας μείνω υπο σκιά? Πχ αν έβαζα τριπλό πάνελ θα έκανα τίποτα? Αλλά από την άλλη με μια τέτοια λύση, μήπως το καλοκαίρι θα βράζει το νερό και θα έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα?

----------


## DIATHERM

EAN εχει βανα το πανελ κατω δεξια ναι την ανοιγεις και φευγει ολο το παραφλου...
και ξεβιδωνεις και το εξαεριστικο απο πανω,
ναι το παραφλου κινειται στης σωληνωσεις που ειναι μεσα στα πανελ και μετα πηγαινει μεσα στο μποιλερ δια μεσου μιας σερπαντινας που υπαρχει.

----------


## jomor

> .
> κατι αλλο που θα του προτεινα εαν δεν εβλεπε καμια ιδαιτερη αλλαγη στην λειτουργια του ηλιακου
> θα ηταν να βγαλει απο μεσα ολο το παραφλου που εχει.. αλλα και να ξεπλυνει το κυκλωμα προσθετοντας νερο απο πανω...
> δεν μπορεις να φαντασεις τι μαυριλα βγαζει....
> εγω το εχω κανει σε ηλιακο και μετα ηταν κομπλε...


μάλλον πρέπει να γίνει αυτό.. τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όταν είχα καθαρίσει στο παλιό αυτοκίνητο το κύκλωμα ψύξης, έβγαιναν φύκια από μέσα... ένας καθαρισμός καλό θα έκανε.. αφού ξεπλύνω με νερό, μετά θα πρέπει να βάλω σκέτο παραφλού ή νερό με παραφλού? Και για τι ποσότητες μιλάμε?

----------


## DIATHERM

παραφλου πρωτα και μετα το ποσονεις με νερο...
ποσα λιτρα ειναι...?
150..?

----------


## jomor

πρέπει να είναι 160αρης

----------


## DIATHERM

Εαν θυμαμαι καλα και δεν κανω λαθος θα πρεπειι να βαλεις 4 λιτρα παραφλου και το υπολοιπο γεμισμα με νερο....

----------


## vasilimertzani

Καλο ειναι παντως να μην χρησιμοποιεις παταφλου αυτοκινητων .
Ειναι το ιδιο βεβαια αλλα ειναι επιβλαβες για τον ανθρωπο.

----------


## jomor

> Καλο ειναι παντως να μην χρησιμοποιεις παταφλου αυτοκινητων .
> Ειναι το ιδιο βεβαια αλλα ειναι επιβλαβες για τον ανθρωπο.


αλλά? υπάρχει ειδικό για θερμοσίφωνες?

----------


## ba99297

Αναφορικά με την βάση προκειμένου να σηκωθεί ο ηλιακός έχω να πω ότι
Τον ηλιακό στο σπίτι μου τον εγκατέστησα εγώ και έκανα και την βάση
Σκέψου  ότι όταν ένας ηλιακός μπαίνει σε σκεπή σηκώνεται περίπου 1,5-2 μέτρα από την πλάκα, δεδομένου ότι σε μία τυπική σκεπή μονοκατοικίας το  ψηλότερο σημείο της σκεπής από την πλάκα είναι περίπου 2 μέτρα. Αν  σκεφτείς τώρα ότι θέλεις να σηκώσεις το πάνελ του ηλιακού ψηλότερα από  την σκεπή για να μην σκιάζει, καταλαβαίνεις οτι το 1,5 μέτρα δεν είναι  και καμιά τρομερή υπόθεση
Την βάση για μένα την έκανα εγώ με τα  σίδερα 40 άρα γωνιά νομίζω 3 mm να βγαίνουν γύρω στα 60 ευρώ. Την ίδια  δουλειά στο σπίτι του πατέρα μου την έκανα με γαλβανιζέ τετράγωνη  μορφοσωλήνα 2mmμε περίπου 80 ευρώ αλλα΄σκέψου ότι δεν θες βάψιμο ούτε τώρα  ούτε μελλοντικά. όλα αυτά υπό την προυπόθεση ότι κάποιος έχει  ηλεκτροκόλληση και μπορεί να κολλήσει. Αλλά να θέσω και μια άλλη πτυχή  στο θέμα .Αν ο μάστορας σου πει 300 ευρώ για μια τέτοια δουλειά, γιατί  να μην πάρεις με καμιά 120 ευρώ μια κινέζικη ηλεκτροκόλληση +15 ένα  πακέτο ηλεκτρόδια +10 μάσκα και τελόβουρτσα σύνολο με τα σίδερα 205 και  σου μένει και η ηλεκτροκόλληση η εμπειρία η γνώση και βάζεις και στην  άκρη.... Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν μετά τον πρώτο δυνατό αέρα θα σου μείνει και ο  ηλιακός. εννοείτε σε όλα αυτά ότι θα πρέπει να μάθεις να κολλάς (τι σου  λέω τώρα!!!!). Αν έχεις κάποιον που ξέρει να κολλάει μπορείς να  ρωτήσεις, διαφορετικά να βρεις παλιοσίδερα και να πειραματιστείς και ότι  θες εδώ είμαστε ρώτα. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν φοβάμαι να ασοληθώ με το  οτιδήποτε. Όλα θέλουν θέληση υπομονή και youtube. Για το σχέδιο της  βάσης δες κάποια άλλη ή ρώτα να σου πούμε. Για να είμαστε σοβαροί , δεν  και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα, αρκεί να υπάρχει θέληση και στοιχειώδες νιονιό
Υ.Γ Τα βρακιά στην φωτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά....
Να είσαι καλά
Βαγγελης

----------


## jomor

Να ξεκινησω από το πιο σημαντικό: τα βρακιά ειναι του γείτονα!  :Smile: 
Ηλεκτροκόλληση έχω, και έχω και άνθρωπο που ξέρει να κολλάει. Επίσης πιάνουν τα χέρια μου και μαστορεύω σε πολλούς τομείς, σιδηροκατασκευή όμως δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ και για να πώ και την αμαρτία μου δεν με τράβηξε ποτέ το σίδερο ως υλικό (σε αντιθεση με το ξύλο). Εδω μιλάμε για πολύ βάρος και δυνάμεις που με έναν πολύ δυνατό αέρα μπορεί να γίνουν ανεξέλενκτες συνεπώς χρειάζεται προσοχή και μελέτη. Ο πατέρας μου πριν προλάβω να ολοκληρώσω την σκέψη μου περί ανύψωσης ήθελε να χτίσουμε μια βάση με άλφαμπλόκ!! Αλλος από κει που ψοφάει για diy (και ειναι 78 χρονων). Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει και πολύς χρόνος για τέτοια. Να φανταστείς ότι έχω σε εκκρεμότητα μια εγκατάσταση συναγερμού στο εξοχικό του πατέρα μου εδώ και κάτι μήνες. Αλλά το χειρότερο ότι δεν υπάρχει μέση! Ουτε εγώ ούτε ο πατέρας μου κάνει να σηκώνουμε βάρη και για να φτιάξεις και τοποθετήσεις μια τέτοια βάση θα πρέπει να μπορείς να κουμαντάρεις και κάποια βάρη και δυστυχώς με τα βάρη έχω θέμα.. Επίσης προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τα projects που εμπλέκουν και τον father γιατί δεν πρέπει να ζορίζεται/κουράζεται καθόλου και ειναι πολύ ανυπότακτος, συνεπώς ότιδήποτε δεν ειναι ηλεκτρολογικό (γιατί ειναι το μόνο που αγνοεί και δεν εμπλέκεται) τον τελευταίο καιρό προσπαθώ να το αποφεύγω..

----------


## vasilimertzani

> αλλά? υπάρχει ειδικό για θερμοσίφωνες?


ναι .δεν εχει αιθυλενογλυκολη οι οποια ειναι δηλητηριο για τον ανθρωπο.

----------


## jomor

πηγα να πάρω σήμερα από κατάστημα με λιπαντικά. Είχε 4λιτρο παραφλού με 3.5 ευρώ το οποίο δεν ειναι κατάλληλο μου είπε για θερμοσίφωνες. Πρέπει λέει να πάρω συμπυκνωμενο αντιψηκτικό που έχει 13 ευρώ και δεν πήρα τίποτα γιατι δεν ήξερα αν με κορόιδευε. Που να πάω και τι να ζητήσω ρε παίδες? πώς θα ξέρω ότι δεν έχει αιθυλενογλυκάνισο ναουμ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

http://gpnomikos.skroutzstore.gr/p.A...ne.681481.html

Υπαρχουν δυο τυποι.Το ακριβο αντιψυκτικο που δεν ειναι αραιωμενο και θελει αραιωση.Ενα πινακακι εξηγει την δοσολογια και ποια θερμοκρασια φτανει.Στην Ελλαδα πανε περιπου 1/4  με -10 περιπου.
Το αλλο ειναι το παραφλου.Ερχεται ετοιμο αραιωμενο.Η τιμη του στα λιτρα βγαινει περιπου ιδια.

----------


## KsElena

Ρίξε μια ματιά στη σελίδα της Calpak, θα βρεις αρκετές απαντήσεις και tips για ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στη σελίδα της Calpak, θα βρεις αρκετές απαντήσεις και tips για ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες.


Το άλλο ανέκδοτο με τον Τοτο το ξέρεις?.....
Είχα πάρει ένα της Calpak από Κωτσόβολο και στην 3 ετία τρύπησε ο καθρέφτης σε 2 σημεία ... όταν ανέβηκα πάνω στην ταράτσα να δω γιατί δεν ζεσταίνει . Και βρήκα τον καθρέφτη θολό από νερά στο εσωτερικό του !!

Έκανα μια βλακεία να πάρω της Calpak μια φορά (έτσι για αλλαγή που ήταν και προσφορά ) .... στο δικό μου σπίτι και την πάτησα . Ενώ στο πατρικό μου είχαμε ένα ηλιακό της Μαλτέζος και κράτησε 27 χρόνια....

Λυπάμαι φίλη Έλενα .... αλλά με καλή πρόθεση διάβασα της "απαντήσεις " που δίνει η Calpak και μου φέρνουν άλλη τόση δυσφορία .... ιδού.

Η Calpak  παράγει ηλιακές δεξαμενές από το 1976 με την επεξεργασία του εμαγιέ - επισμάλτωση με απ’ ευθείας διαδικασία, περιεκτικότητα 10% σε τιτάνιο και ψημένο στους 860 οC. Η τεχνολογία αυτή, εξελιγμένη όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, αποτελεί την ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ αποδεκτή για αποθήκευση Ζεστού Νερού Χρήσης, πληρώντας τις αυστηρότερες Ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές και είναι πιστοποιημένες κατά Email (σήμα) και κατά DIN 4753/3. Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών των αυστηρών προδιαγραφών είναι η εξαιρετική αντοχή στον χρόνο και νερό απόλυτα υγιεινό (πιστοποιητικό υγιεινής ROHS).
Οι ανοξείδωτες δεξαμενές *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΕΣ*, από πλευράς υγιεινής, για αποθήκευση ζεστού νερού χρήσης.
Παρουσιάζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα στις κολλήσεις διότι δεν πραγματοποιούνται σε περιβάλλον κενού αέρος (είναι πολύ ακριβή τεχνολογία και δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα εταιρεία που να έχει αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα) με αποτέλεσμα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να οξειδώνονται και είναι επικίνδυνες για την υγιεινή. Τα οικιακά σκεύη, από τα οποία έχουμε αποκτήσει αξιοπιστία για το ανοξείδωτο, είναι πρεσαριστά *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙΣ*.

Αλλά ας ακούσουμε και τις απόψεις και άλλων χρηστών για αυτές τις "απαντήσεις" τις Calpak ..... σε αυτά που έπαθα εγώ μέσα στην 3 ετία .... και πόσο "υγιεινά" είναι τα περί DIN της Calpak με σκουριασμένους και τρύπιους καθρέφτες εντός 3 ετίας !! Φιλικά

----------


## KsElena

> Το άλλο ανέκδοτο με τον Τοτο το ξέρεις?.....
> Είχα πάρει ένα της Calpak από Κωτσόβολο και στην 3 ετία τρύπησε ο καθρέφτης σε 2 σημεία ... όταν ανέβηκα πάνω στην ταράτσα να δω γιατί δεν ζεσταίνει . Και βρήκα τον καθρέφτη θολό από νερά στο εσωτερικό του !!
> 
> Έκανα μια βλακεία να πάρω της Calpak μια φορά (έτσι για αλλαγή που ήταν και προσφορά ) .... στο δικό μου σπίτι και την πάτησα . Ενώ στο πατρικό μου είχαμε ένα ηλιακό της Μαλτέζος και κράτησε 27 χρόνια....
> 
> Λυπάμαι φίλη Έλενα .... αλλά με καλή πρόθεση διάβασα της "απαντήσεις " που δίνει η Calpak και μου φέρνουν άλλη τόση δυσφορία .... ιδού.
> 
> Η Calpak  παράγει ηλιακές δεξαμενές από το 1976 με την επεξεργασία του εμαγιέ - επισμάλτωση με απ’ ευθείας διαδικασία, περιεκτικότητα 10% σε τιτάνιο και ψημένο στους 860 οC. Η τεχνολογία αυτή, εξελιγμένη όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, αποτελεί την ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ αποδεκτή για αποθήκευση Ζεστού Νερού Χρήσης, πληρώντας τις αυστηρότερες Ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές και είναι πιστοποιημένες κατά Email (σήμα) και κατά DIN 4753/3. Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών των αυστηρών προδιαγραφών είναι η εξαιρετική αντοχή στον χρόνο και νερό απόλυτα υγιεινό (πιστοποιητικό υγιεινής ROHS).
> Οι ανοξείδωτες δεξαμενές *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΕΣ*, από πλευράς υγιεινής, για αποθήκευση ζεστού νερού χρήσης.
> ...


Πιθανόν να έπεσες στην περίπτωση. Συγγενής που έχει θερμοσίφωνα της εταιρείας  σε ευπαθές σημείο δεν έχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Το θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά  με τις μπαλιές που είχε φάει πριν χρόνια :P

----------

